# latest knits



## Butterflies61 (Sep 4, 2011)

Had loads of baby wool in my stash so decided to set too and use it up. The pink is a wrap over style matinee jacket with a scallop leaf edging. Knitted up in robin Bonnie Babe dk.
The cream is for a prem baby in Robin Bonnie Babe 4 ply.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dainty and beautiful - perfect gift for a proud mother.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Love, Love, Love the top one. Do you have a link?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, how gorgeous! Love them both!!!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Both are just gorgeous.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Yes, dainty is certainly the word. Just beautiful knitting.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the curves edging and leaves on the pink top - what an interesting detailing pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Both are beautiful. I think I'm partial to the pink one. I love the leaves.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful knits, love them


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Soooo delicate looking and beautiful for babies. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have seen the sweater with the leaves several times and yours is one of the prettiest I have seen. Wonderful!


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

They are gorgeous, Love them both..What a lucky baby to wear those and they were made with love, you can tell. Angel hugs and Happy knitting


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful little jackets ,I'm a pink girl too both stunning.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my, they're lovely!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

your work is beautiful


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

Absolutely lovely! The pink one is my favourite. Do you have Pattern details please? I've never seen anything quite like that pink one before. Beautiful knitting!!


----------



## maggieinbeds (Jan 14, 2013)

REally lovely! the pink one is my favourite and would love to knit this. Echoing previous comments, is there a link or do you have pattern details?


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

How pretty Someday I will attempt something like those


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

love the pink where did you get the pattern


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful work - they are both gorgeous!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Pink sweater is lovely-can you share a link to the pattern?


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

They look delicious.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

They look delicious.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Love the leaf border.
Can hardly wait to finish my socks so I can start learning lace knitting. Really inspiring work.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful work I love the pattern detail on both of them


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Ditto! Beautifully done on both. Would enjoy having the patterns.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Lovely! What a unique edge for the pink love it!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with all the replies above. Beautiful!


----------



## Becky hubbard (Oct 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work. I too would love the pattern for the top wrap leaf edging it is gorgeous.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Both are just beautiful but I'm partial to the second one. Just love it.


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

Would love a link to the pattern, cutest sweaters ever!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

They are both really pretty.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

They are beautiful


----------



## Ms Doolittle (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree, they are both beautifully made, and I love, love, love the pink one!!


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

The sweaters are absolutely stunning, I especially love the pink one. Not sure my skills are up to it but would love to try. Could you share the link?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

They are both quite beautiful, love the leaves on the pink. Great stashbusting!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So pretty. Where can the patterns be found.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I also would like to know where to obtain the patterns.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ditto on the pattern, especially the pink one. i don't often request patterns but that one is fab!


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

Pink pattern pretty please!


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

beautiful; nice work


----------



## kitkat6125 (Jan 15, 2013)

They are both gorgeous sweaters. You knit beautifully.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh my, what beautiful sweaters for little ones.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

They are both beautiful, love the dtail work on the cream one.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

I really love the pink one. Is ther a link to the pattern.


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

OMG! That 1st baby sweater makes me wish I had a baby to knit for. The other is lovely too but oooh the 1st one is amazing. Great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neetuhora (May 19, 2012)

Awesome!!!!! Can u please share the pattern for pink wrap


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG an angel or angels will be wearing those beautiful sweaters. Soooo nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Lovely sweaters!


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

adorable they are so different would love to knit them if you would share the link please


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Lovely! I especially like the pink one. The edging is just gorgeous.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Especially love the pink pattern. I assume the leaf edge is picked up so you could add it to any pattern. Can you share the leaf pattern, please.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Me too, me too, would love the pattern links.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Would love link to the pink sweater - so cute and your work is wonderful on both.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Include me in the wish for the patterns.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Patforster said:


> Include me in the wish for the patterns.


Me too, please. :-D


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Your knitting is beautfully executed. The patterns are wonderful as you can tell by the number of people who have requested you share the pattern.

I too, would like to be on the list of "would you share please", I have a granddaughter who will be born in 3 days, I know I can't possibly knit a sweater like that in 3 days, but I assume it can possibly be made in a size 3 or 6 months.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm jumping on the bandwagon, too. They are both beautiful but the pink is something I've never seen....just lovely! Please share a link or tell where you found the patters! Thanks!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Expecting a new great-grandbaby in August and hoping for a girl. I would like to add my name to the list for the patterns.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I love them both!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Great patterns - beautiful work!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous...the very dainty and feminine sweaters.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

You did a beautiful job of knitting on these baby sweaters!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Just beautiful....thank you for sharing


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Please include me in wanting the pattern for the beautiful wrap sweater. Fantastic gift. Thank you.


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

I certainly agree with everyone; those are the most beautiful baby sweaters and your workmanship is perfect. Beautiful, beautiful!!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I really would love the leaf bordered wrap pattern source. Tried googling with no results. Is it your own design? It's lovely


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

I too love the baby sweaters, especially the pink leaf border. Please, please tell us all the link or pattern number. I have a new baby great neice/nephew expected in August too and would love to knit this one.

Ann


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Awwww! Just precious!!!!


----------



## mitcch2 (Oct 28, 2012)

You do beautiful work. Both are delicate and dainty.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters. Just love the top pink one, it is so different. Would you happen to have a link to the pattern?


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Another KPer did a sweater with the leaf edge quite a while ago. Search "Leafy Belero" and "Sunshine Suit" by Grommitt.


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Please add me to the list of knitters who want the patterns!


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow! fantastic job.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful, both! I especially like the wrap sweater. Is the pattern available?


----------



## Butterflies61 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for you encouraging comments.
The pattern is a vintage one I have on a CD, so not able to post link or pattern number.

For all those who have requested the pattern, 
If I can, I will photo (dont have scanner) and see if i can download it.

So watch this space!


----------



## durabelle (Apr 19, 2012)

I, also, would like to have you gorgeous patterns. Your work 
is excellent. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

I love them both but especially the little wrap


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

What beautiful baby sweaters. Glad to know you are using your wool to make such lovely items. These items are too beautiful, therefore I too would watch this space for pattern.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love them both!


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful work I too am watching for pattern I hope your plan works


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

darling baby sweaters. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gerbs9 (Apr 20, 2011)

Please tell us how we can get a copy of these patterns......they are just beautiful


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

will keep watching for it-thanks!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Both are gorgeous


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you very much, good luck and I'll be watching carefully 



Butterflies61 said:


> Thank you everyone for you encouraging comments.
> The pattern is a vintage one I have on a CD, so not able to post link or pattern number.
> 
> For all those who have requested the pattern,
> ...


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

would you tell me what pattern you used for the 1st sweater? I would like to purchase one. Thanks,


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

You have made me want to knit something other than dish cloths again, have to have the pink one for ggd. I just knew my new challenges would come via my friends on KP


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Cheers Helen
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Knitting-Pattern-Baby-Leaf-Rosebud-Scallop-Matinee-Coat-DK-16-22-/110830447099?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&var=&hash=item19ce0269fb
Cheers Helen


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

thank you very much!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Very very pretty!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Can you give more information. I have recently purchased a few cd's. I wonder if I may have it. There are 1400 patterns on these cd's. it might be easier to look with a little more info.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

So beautiful!! Lacy, delicate, just amazingly gorgeous!!!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I mentioned earlier that the sweater was also knit by grommitt. Search "Sunshine Suit" and "Leaf Bolero" Grommitt stated- "this is for my grandaughter who is nearly 2years old but is quite small the knitting patton is a bought one the name is patons PBN C 5105 goes up to a 3year old size 18/22 chest the actual size it comes out at is { 16/18 } { 18/20 } { 20/22 1/2 } {22/25.}" Hope this helps.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Very very nice.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I too would love the pattern , your knitting is lovely :thumbup: Anita


----------



## momcgraw (Dec 29, 2012)

Both are beautiful. You are a very accomplished knitter. I too would love the patterns especially the pink wrapped sweater. Maureen


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters and knitting. I really love the little pink one, though.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

cr8images said:


> I mentioned earlier that the sweater was also knit by grommitt. Search "Sunshine Suit" and "Leaf Bolero" Grommitt stated- "this is for my grandaughter who is nearly 2years old but is quite small the knitting patton is a bought one the name is patons PBN C 5105 goes up to a 3year old size 18/22 chest the actual size it comes out at is { 16/18 } { 18/20 } { 20/22 1/2 } {22/25.}" Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info. I was able to find it in my patterns. Woohoo!


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, I looked but could not find it with the information given


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Both are lovely!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely sweaters.


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> cr8images said:
> 
> 
> > I mentioned earlier that the sweater was also knit by grommitt. Search "Sunshine Suit" and "Leaf Bolero" Grommitt stated- "this is for my grandaughter who is nearly 2years old but is quite small the knitting patton is a bought one the name is patons PBN C 5105 goes up to a 3year old size 18/22 chest the actual size it comes out at is { 16/18 } { 18/20 } { 20/22 1/2 } {22/25.}" Hope this helps.
> ...


Could you post a link? I have nod been able to find it by using the search feature.


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

OMG those are so so beauitful


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful Baby sweaters! Great job!!! 

Will keep my eye out for a link to the Leaf-edged Bolero pattern
(Patons PBN C5105).


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't have a link for the pattern. I just referenced the information given by another KPer, grommitt, who also knit this sweater. If you search for "Sunshine Suit" and "leaf Bolero" it will take you to those examples.


Patforster said:


> Mevbb said:
> 
> 
> > cr8images said:
> ...


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I also would like the pattern it is really beautiful


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very beautiful.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

Is this a top down? or do you have to make indivisual sleeves?
thnks


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are just beautiful, lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

They are just gorgeous


----------



## Butterflies61 (Sep 4, 2011)

For all those who would like a copy of the patterns, if you can let me have your email I will send them out via email.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Both are stunning,your work is beautiful.


----------



## neetuhora (May 19, 2012)

My email id is. [email protected] Thanks a ton.


----------



## mykidsmom (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, I would love to have the patternd for the baby sweaters you knit,they are beautiful.Thanks.will pm you my addy


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> cr8images said:
> 
> 
> > I mentioned earlier that the sweater was also knit by grommitt. Search "Sunshine Suit" and "Leaf Bolero" Grommitt stated- "this is for my grandaughter who is nearly 2years old but is quite small the knitting patton is a bought one the name is patons PBN C 5105 goes up to a 3year old size 18/22 chest the actual size it comes out at is { 16/18 } { 18/20 } { 20/22 1/2 } {22/25.}" Hope this helps.
> ...


1400 assorted baby and toddler clothes and accessories knitting patterns
Cardigans, jumpers, hats, bootees, blankets, mitts
|

| Add to Watch list
Quantity
767 sold
10+ available
GBP 2.79
Approx. US $4.26
Buy another 103 watchers Add to watch list 
New condition
GBP 1.50 (approx. US $2.29) Standard Int'l Postage
Delivery varies
See item description or contact seller
Returns accepted
Covered by eBay Buyer Protection
See terms
barm1e since 2009 Visit store
5357 99.6% See all items
Ships from fakenham, Norfolk, United Kingdom
Registered as a Business Seller

AdChoice
Join eBay Bucks and earn 2% back on this item. See conditions
Item number
220966399194

It is in this 1400 patterns. It is out of print. This is a great bargain.


----------



## nikeknit (Oct 31, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## nikeknit (Oct 31, 2011)

[email protected] thanks would love patternfor wrap baby sweater with scalloped edge


----------



## nanastokes (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful! I would love the pattern also. Thank you so much! [email protected]


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

leaf edged wrap over style matinee jacket. If you would send the pattern on to me I would love it. Your pink one is beautiful. My email is [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Lovely! Are you able to share the pattern, or to tell us where you found it?


----------



## durabelle (Apr 19, 2012)

my e-mail is:
[email protected]

I would love the pattern for the beautiful "leaf bolero"

Thank you.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Mevbb Thanks for the e bay info. Made it easy to get in there and ordered. Very goo price for all those patterns.


----------



## anne5 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, I would love the pattern for the pink wrap over cardigan
if at all possible. My e mail address is 
[email protected] 

Thank you in advance but I appreciate that you may not be able to send.

Regards
Anne


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Love both of these. Is the pattern for the first available.?


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazing knits. Beautiful.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Butterflies61 said:


> Thank you everyone for you encouraging comments.
> The pattern is a vintage one I have on a CD, so not able to post link or pattern number.
> 
> For all those who have requested the pattern,
> ...


They are so beautiful. I would love to get the patterns, too.
Joancb


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

[email protected]
Thanks for that really appreciated the patterns. you can never have too many for change of designs, as you get sick of knitting the same all the time,
thanks once again .
regards,
June


----------



## veena (Mar 31, 2011)

beautiful work. wqould you be able to send me the pattern for the pink one. My email is [email protected]


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PATTERN IS AVAILABLE ON "EBAY".

Do a search for "Vintage Knitting Pattern Baby Leaf & Rosebud Scallop Matinee Coat DK 16-22" (WORLDWIDE) You will find the pattern there. The seller has sold dozens of this pattern and I notice several in the past couple of days, LOL Wouldn't be surprised if many are KP'S.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I got the email with the patterns. Thank you so much. I can hardly wait to start on the leafy one.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

please email me the patterns, also. [email protected]


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

please send pattern link to [email protected] Thank you


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Butterflies61 said:


> For all those who would like a copy of the patterns, if you can let me have your email I will send them out via email.


I've just PM'd you. Thank you do much for your kind offer.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have pm you too. thanks


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

lovely little things.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

So pretty! My friends keep having boys :roll:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Both are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Both are beautiful. Great job.


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty what beautiful work you do just love them both!


----------



## Becky hubbard (Oct 24, 2011)

I would love the pattern for the leaf edging. My email is [email protected]
Thanks so much


----------



## sandra k (Dec 7, 2011)

I have PM you to. Thanks so much.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

from where I can buy pink pattern .


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Etsy is selling pattern:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/159706057/baby-embroidery-and-leaf-cardigan?utm_source=Pinterest&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Just lovely! &#10084;&#65039; &#10084;&#65039; &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## GabriellaF65 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

